# Affinity Ecommerce Solutions, Nova Systems merchant



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey folks,
been doing quite a bit of research to see where my mind will end as far as setting up shop via website. Anyhow, I am Costco Executive Member and they send me all this small business service information and was wondering if 
1) Anybody had heard of these companies

2) What are the pros and cons of using these??

They had ecommerce solutions and also merchand credit card services. Sorry for I am still a bit ignorant on this subject matter and dont mean to sound redundant. Thank you for your input. You can check out the product sites below and let me know what you think. 


Costco Web Hosting by ValueWeb

eCommerce Solutions by Affinity Internet has everything you need for Online Success.

NOVA Information Systems Site - Processing Rates


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I used to have a shared server with Value Web. I personally did not like their customer service and the way they went about business. Server crashed and I paid money for them to ship the hard drive to me so I could find someone to recover the information. Before they shipped it, they erased everything even after I told them not. They had no excuse for why they did this and told me it was not their fault. I now am with 1&1 Internet Inc. - Web Hosting Services and Domain Name Registration.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

thnaks for the head's up Mark. I appreciated.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. Sorry I can't tell you anything about the others. Best wishes.


----------

